# So I made a Snowboard rail...



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

may want to lower it a bit









JK can't wait to see the finished pics....


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Edit: oops. Prototype. Retract preview statement


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I think if you set up the ramp like that, you're going to end up in a lot of pain. :dizzy:


----------



## TheOneMax (Sep 29, 2013)

What do you mean?


----------



## TheOneMax (Sep 29, 2013)

Here's the pictures, paintjob is not that great, but I don't care...
Tell me what you think!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks really solid!!!


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

looks really similar to the one i built last year except on top i used two smaller pvc pipes side by side instead of the bigger fat one cuz it was cheaper. looks great!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

TheOneMax said:


> What do you mean?


It just looks like the ramp runs you right into the end of the support structure :laugh:

I know it's just a CAD, but it made me cringe.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I'd add some more bracing to the upright supports but that is just me

You did a pretty good job !


----------



## TheOneMax (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks guys for the feedback! 
@Donutz: I posted the pictures, is the setup good?


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

not bad man. so how tall did it end up being?

looks good. Should be fun for sure. I think I want to get one build here soon so I have something to play with this winter. Thinking about putting a kink in it haha. Also might try a drop in ramp with extra wood I have laying around


----------



## TheOneMax (Sep 29, 2013)

It's 2'8" tall, perfect for me!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah Donutz is right, the CAD makes it looks like the rail is 2' above the jump. Rail should be close to jump peak level methinks...


----------



## sereneview (Jan 11, 2013)

looks goood.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Yup looks like it will work. 
My concern if that were in my yard would be getting the feet wider, and maybe rotating the middle foot to match the others but that just me. I could see my self not getting right on the top and knocking the whole thing over. But time will tell.
If you can't wait for the snow to fly go to your local skating rink with a pick up truck and load it up with the zamboni shavings (assuming they dump it out back like mine does) and build a runway and landing strip and test that badboy out.


----------



## TheOneMax (Sep 29, 2013)

I actually can't wait, i'm supposed to receive my new snowboard today and so this weekend i'm going to try this bad boy right away. Hoping temperature will be in my favor, because it's still around 13°C here in Montreal...


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

A good idea would be to bury the feet and base in ice and snow. That'd hold'er down real nice and good like.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

I just picked up a couple 2 1/2" x 7 1/2 ft strips of high density polyethylene (park box material) for free from my boss. So im going to be making a couple jibs my self. I will make one that is flat, about 21" off the ground, and the other will be a down rail with a pretty mellow angle. It too will start at 21" high and go down to being only 4" off the ground. Im going to build them so they can be either separate or put together to make one long feature. Ill probably join them by making the end leg of the first one and the first leg of the down rail flush at the end of the feature so i can bolt/bungee cord the legs together.


----------

